# TD CanadaTrust on iPhone...



## ryan987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone been able to access their online banking with TDBank on iPhone?

I get to the log in screen - enter my info, it asks a security question (that i answer correctly) and i get sent back to the original login screen. 

I called TDBank's tech support, but they were useless.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I just tried and it worked fine for me...asked me a security question and after answering that correctly it let me in.


----------



## ryan987 (Jun 1, 2009)

hmmm... that's odd.

Roger's iPhone, usins 'safari'???? and ur canadian?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I use TD Web Banking all the time on my iPhone.. works great.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Garry said:


> I use TD Web Banking all the time on my iPhone.. works great.


Ditto, make sure you accept ALL cookies....


----------



## ryan987 (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks for the replies!

ok, i went to settings, cleared cache, cookies, and set it to 'always' accept cookies. 

Tried again (several times) and still no luck.....what the hell am i doing wrong!!


----------



## ryan987 (Jun 1, 2009)

Are you guys using safari? if so what version?


----------



## rustamanyana (Sep 22, 2008)

saw this article in the globe and mail.

Mobile phones face hacking threat, experts say - The Globe and Mail


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes using the default Safari browser (don't have a choice). I'm on Fido but i doubt that has any effect. Are you *positive *you're answering the security question right?


----------



## M. Warren (Jan 4, 2002)

*Fwiw*

Make sure your card hasn't been compromised recently. Happened to me on Sunday and I wasn't able to access easyweb because of it. I went to the bank this morning and the guy who helped me showed me the 10-12 cards he had already replaced for people this morning. Happened to my mother at the Royal too.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Works fine for me.


----------

